

A Vim plugin that dates back to 1980 - thameera
https://github.com/vim-scripts/ShowMarks

======
to3m
I make it 1970 (2013-43), not only predating vim by 21 years but actually
coming six years before vi itself - an impressive degree of prescience in
anybody's book. And this achievement is rendered all the more impressive by -
assuming my internet searching and between-line reading is up to scratch -
coming a likely 6-8 years before its author was even born.

------
geson
I don't think it's actually that old. A lot of plugins from the vim-scripts'
GitHub account have a similar date, like this one: <https://github.com/vim-
scripts/a.vim>.

